# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Did you get married while travelling?

## Australia

Hi!
I'm a British journalist writing a feature for a glossy UK women's magazine.
It's about female British gap year travellers whose trip turns out to be life-changing when they meet and marry someone while they're away from another country. 
I'm looking for a woman in her 20s who did just that.  So if you, or anyone you know took a year out and is living a great new life in Australia of New Zealand and would like to tell your friends back home all about it, do get in touch. 
Or, if the marriage was a disaster I'd be interested in hearing about that too!
I can do a short interview by phone or email and can pay a fee for the right story.
I'll need pix of you both too.  
Thanks!
Karen

----------

